
Constitution Compels Sessions to Dismiss Mueller Non Campaign Cases - tomohawk
https://lawandcrime.com/opinion/constitution-jeff-sessions-dismiss-robert-mueller-non-campaign-cases/
======
daly
Interesting. So your claim would be that if the president was compromised due
to money laundering, the special council would not be allowed to investigate
the financial crime?

